# What's more dangerous, steroid use or plastic surgery?



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

*Liposuction patient dies in Broward; husband seeks autopsy*
 BY FRED TASKER AND LAURA FIGUROA

Lidvian Zelaya's New Year's resolution for 2011 was to ``look good,'' so she went to Strax Rejuvenation Center in Lauderhill on Monday to have fat liposuctioned from her waist and added to her buttocks, her husband, Osvaldo Vargas, said.

Three hours later, Vargas said, his wife was rushed to emergency facilities at a nearby medical center. When he arrived there, he was told she had died. She was 35.

``She was beautiful, always happy, always dancing. I want to know what happened,'' he said Thursday at a news conference.

Vargas and his attorney, Spencer Aronfeld of Coral Gables, said they were not sure what doctor performed the procedure nor whether the procedure had started when the medical problems began.

``We're not accusing, we're seeking information,'' Aronfeld said. ``We've asked the Broward medical examiner for an autopsy, and we're awaiting its outcome.''

At the Broward ME's office, investigator Jesse Hoffman said Zelaya's cause of death has not been finalized. The office is awaiting more information about the surgery and results from toxicology tests, he said.

Phillip Feanny, attorney for Strax, said federal privacy laws prevent him from discussing the situation or even confirming that Zelaya had been a patient at Strax.

``I'm waiting for the medical examiner's report,'' he said.

Aronfeld said Zelaya died at the North Shore Medical Center's Florida Medical Center in Fort Lauderdale after she was rushed there from Strax. He gave reporters a copy of a ``death summary'' on letterhead from the center.

Aronfeld also produced a document outlining a ``quote for services'' for what he said was the procedure Zelaya had decided to undergo at Strax: $4,500 for ``liposuction with fat transfer.''

Vargas said his wife had been totally satisfied with a previous cosmetic procedure at Strax, and that they had saved up money for the new procedure. He said they were planning a vacation after the surgery. She worked as a local customer service representative for a watch manufacturer, Aronfeld said.

Vargas said Zelaya appeared to be in perfect health and didn't take drugs. He said he was unsure what prior screening she had had before the procedure. He urged the public to get undergo a screening from an independent doctor before such procedures.

In image-conscious South Florida, stories of botched surgeries and fatal procedures are not uncommon.

In September 2009, a 37-year-old Miramar woman was declared brain dead after a liposuction gone awry at a Weston spa. Rohie Kah-Orukotan, a mother of three, had gone to the Weston MedSpa, housed in a strip mall, when she suffered multiple seizures on the operating tables.

Vera Lawrence, of Carol City, died in March 2001 after too much silicone was injected in her buttocks during a ``pumping party'' at a Miramar home. The hosts of the party were not licensed physicians, and eventually were charged with Lawrence's death.

In 2002 Olga Myers, a 42-year old real estate agent, died while undergoing a face lift at the Cosmetic Surgery Center in Hollywood. State regulators found that there was no licensed anesthesiologist or nurse anesthetist present during the surgery.

Read more: Liposuction patient dies in Broward; husband seeks autopsy - Broward Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

*Note:* there has never been (to my knowledge) a single death that was directly correlated with steroid use in the past 100 years.


----------



## japohl1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very good read Prince!!!


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

Steroids are no where near as harmful as half the shit our society deems normal.

I know 1 case where someone died of supposed steroids.
Would-be Marine Matthew Dear died 'after taking steroids' - Times Online
Police launch probe into death of 17-year-old who took steroids because he dreamed of being a Royal Marine | Mail Online

To be honest from what i read it seemed like no steroids i have ever heard of or encountered.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know guys. Can you really say that taking steroids doesn't affect your health in a negative way? I know the side effects are only temporary but I have to believe that it effects one's health in the long term. 

But they're so much fun.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

Most guys i know are it early and late forties.

Been cycling for 15+ years,
Some are fine and can recover normals from cycles,
Some are on TRT.
No major health issues.
Maybe a few fucked joints from years of pulling heavy weights.


----------



## Lindsay12345 (Mar 7, 2011)

Scientist has already proved that steroids uses effects are temporary but have constantly effecting the hormones of your body. But the major fact is that plastic surgery effects are for permanent but doesn't having any side effects at all after the successful plastic surgeries procedures. 
Anyone which is having interest to know more about the different aspects of plastic surgery in detail, then they can take a look here:


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

Plastic surgery for sure!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2011)

How is this even a valid question? One involves injections and the other involves slicing your body up.

The worst problem that I believe steroids cause is the cessation of testosterone production. There's also the occasional infection.

And Rob, you're dead on, no one has ever died from steroids. Ever.

Not that I look down on plastic surgery. No amount of heavy squats or a perfect diet is going to keep your neck from sagging. Also, most of the really bad plastic surgery is pre-2000 or so. The techniques have gotten a lot better since then.


----------



## Phetamine (Mar 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Steroids are no where near as harmful as half the shit our society deems normal.
> 
> I know 1 case where someone died of supposed steroids.
> Would-be Marine Matthew Dear died 'after taking steroids' - Times Online
> ...



Ever find out exactly what killed him seems a bit vague as far as what cause of death was.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 7, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Ever find out exactly what killed him seems a bit vague as far as what cause of death was.


Nah.
As i said this was the closest thing i found to someone dieing from steroids.
For all we know it could have been Ecstasy.



vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



Holy shit.....
I think i will get a turkey baster and fill my muscles with cement....That will make them huge and rock hard !


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

I have no problem with plastic surgery, my wife has had a couple of procedures and did not have any issues. I doubt I will ever have any but who knows.

I think we should all be allowed to do whatever we want with our OWN bodies, I just hate the hypocrisy and ignorance that steroids are deemed as so bad and can kill you, its such a joke. Long term heavy steroid use/abuse can cause health issues, but that is what I would call abuse *and just like Charlie Sheen said "you need to read the directions before you come to the party!*"


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would def have to say that plastic surgery, is way more dangerous then aas. You can die on an operating table. Once plastic is performed, there is no going back, you cant repair a cut or tare. In reguards to aas, you can def bounce back to normal level of hormones, at least for the majority of people. Plastic is way more dangerous!!!


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention....

My favorite Pornstar died.....Boob job gone wrong.







Agree with Price.
Thing i don't get.
If i wanted to change myself from Man to woman or vise versa it would be ok to give myself hormones and a shit ton of plastic surgery to do so.......*BUT !*
If i want to use the same substances to make myself look more muscular thats a no go.........
Thins needs some explanation.
I can turn myself into a woman legally but not to make myself stronger and more muscular....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Holy shit.....
> I think i will get a turkey baster and fill my muscles with cement....That will make them huge and rock hard !



There is an episode where this girl has some guy shoot silicone into her butt to make it look nicer and it kills her. I can't remember the name of the episode so I can't find it on Youtube


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

On 1000 Ways to Die, some broad got cheap breasts implants and they blew up while she was in an airplane. Something about the implants being cheap and having air bubbles in them which made them get larger and larger as the plane's altitude increased.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> I have no problem with plastic surgery, my wife has had a couple of procedures and did not have any issues. I doubt I will ever have any but who knows.
> 
> I think we should all be allowed to do whatever we want with our OWN bodies, I just hate the hypocrisy and ignorance that steroids are deemed as so bad and can kill you, its such a joke. Long term heavy steroid use/abuse can cause health issues, but that is what I would call abuse *and just like Charlie Sheen said "you need to read the directions before you come to the party!*"



There are far more important things to worry about than steroid use.  Steroids just gives the general public something to focus on rather than paying attention to the issues that matter.  If steroids were suddenly legal to use as an over the counter pharmaceutical use MIGHT jump up a little.  Just one of the many distractions thrown up to take focus away from what is going on in the world.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

^agreed.


----------

